# Radon Stage Lager



## Mr.Mister (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

weiß jemand welche Lager beim Stage ab 2010 verbaut sind?

Auf den Fotos erkennt man sie leider nicht alle http://www3.bike-discount.de/pictures/xxl/53595.jpg

2x 6800
2x 6902
2x 698
4x ???

Bestelle nämlich gerade einige Lager und da wollte ich vorsorglich auch die Lager für das Stage mitbestellen.


----------



## Chicane (31. Oktober 2011)

Kennt jemand die restlichen Lager? 

Mein Hinterbau läuft seit den letzten Regenfahrten wie n Sack Nüsse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illegut (24. Januar 2012)

Lange her, aber würde mich auch intressieren.
Hast du schon ne Antwort?


----------



## Chicane (2. Februar 2012)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich am WE den Hinterbau warten - weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich alle Lager tauschen werde. Wenn ich die fehlenden Lager zu Gesicht bekomme schreib ich es hier.


----------



## illegut (2. Februar 2012)

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Chicane (4. Februar 2012)

Habe heute meinen Hinterbau vom 11er zerlegt. 

Leider stimmt das Foto nicht ganz, bei mir ist verbaut:

4x 61902
4x 688
2x 698

Konnte nur 2 Lager wechseln, Rest fehlte natürlich im Sortiment  Aber so wie es aussieht sind die restlichen Lager auch einfach zu wechseln, ist ja nicht gerade komplex aufgebaut.


----------



## illegut (4. Februar 2012)

Super!
Also ist das Foto von HS falsch und du hast jetzt nur 2 richtige Lager gehabt (die 698ér)?
Sind das eigentlich alles 2RS Lager (die gedichteten mit Gummi)?
61902 / 6902 sind eigentlich auch gleich. Müsste also auch passen.
Kannst du noch schreiben wo welche eingebaut sind?


----------



## Chicane (4. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte nur noch 2x 61902 (bzw. 6902), also habe ich die Lager direkt an der Wippe getauscht, diese hatten Spiel. Der Rest lief noch ganz gut, dort habe ich lediglich ein bisschen abgeschmiert.

Sollten alles 2RS sein, bei den 688ern bin ich mir nicht sicher, da diese ja 2-reihig verbaut sind, kann auch sein das sie lediglich einseitig gedichtet sind. Ist aber auch egal, überall 2RS und passt 

So sieht es bei meinem 2011er Stage aus, eigentlich sollte das bei 2010-2012 identisch sein.


----------



## illegut (4. Februar 2012)

Ahh, hinten kommen 4 rein. Hab mich schon gewundert warum 10 Lager verbaut sind.
Danke für die tolle Illustration 
Jetzt können die Teile kaputt gehen


----------

